# I have the worst job for someone with SA



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

For the past month and a half I've been working at a collections call centre. It has been pure hell. I want to quit but it's the only job I have been able to get in a very long time. I am absolutely horrible at it. I have people yelling at me all the time. I have to make outbound and receive inbound calls all day, and my heart sinks whenever I hear the ding that means I've just received an inbound call. All my coworkers, even the ones who have just started working this week, are doing so much better than me, they've collected so much more money and have signed people up for so many payment plans while I'm just eager to get the customer off the phone and don't like harassing them for money.

I'm going back to school in September and I don't think I can last. I am not sure if I should quit and feel pathetic for the rest of the summer or stick with it and be miserable every day...

EDIT: Problem is, I'm also anxious about quitting this job as well because I lied in the interview and said I wasn't going back to school, because I knew they wouldn't hire me if I didn't say that. So now I'm not sure what to say for my reason for quitting :S


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

It does sound like a tough gig. It is a difficult position to be in. To stay and be miserable, or quit and be without that paycheck. I was also miserable at my job, but decided to stick with it. Some days are better than others. I would have felt worse quitting. The only way to grow is by doing. It is up to you to decide what is best for you and your situation. Can you stand to work there another two months?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Surely a job where you have to talk to people all day would be ideal for people with SA to gradually loosen up and build confidence?


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

JunkBondTrader said:


> I'm going back to school in September and I don't think I can last. I am not sure if I should quit and feel pathetic for the rest of the summer or stick with it and be miserable every day...


whenever i quit a job i hate, i feel great! if you don't need the money then don't put yourself through the misery. plenty of jobs out there that don't require nearly as much social interaction.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

lol , it gave me a trauma . everytime i have an interview for a "support" job my heart begins to race and anxiety starts to kick in.
i hope i will never do those kind of jobs again.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

You know what sucks about a collection call job? How do you call out sick?

"Yeah I'm sick, I can't work today."
"You managed to call me..."
:/


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

That is definitely a tough situation. I had to do backup reception at a job I had a few years ago. I agreed because I was on contract and wanted to get on full time but it gave me a huge amount of anxiety. It was at a law firm so not nearly as stressful as a collections call centre! Are you able to look for another job while still working at the call centre?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry that people you work with yell at you. That must seriously be worth dreading when going to work. Don't allow someone to yell at you if they are not even your boss or manager. I had a co worker yell at me one time and of course I yelled back at them telling them to STFU but when it's your manager or your boss, then it's a different situation. Your job is not as bad as for those who have to deal with customers face to face every 24/7. That used to be me when I was working at the cash register at a fast food place located inside the mall. It sucked and it was a whole lot worse for people who deal with SA. Glad that job is over now. Not to mention the co workers sucked like hell.


----------



## Morrik (Nov 11, 2012)

Not all call center jobs are equal. If you have the means, try to locate another job in the same field. I've worked at call center jobs where the management is much less pressuring and yet still get better results out of their team members. When a company yells at you like that then the management is horrible and you shouldn't have to take a hostile work environment.

You've mustered enough courage to endure 1.5 months of unnecessary yelling at yourself and confidence. You'll find that other jobs are not so demanding at times.


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. Problem is, I'm also anxious about quitting this job as well because I lied in the interview and said I wasn't going back to school, because I knew they wouldn't hire me if I didn't say that. So now I'm not sure what to say for my reason for quitting :S


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Why is quitting hard? You just say, "Hey, by the way, I'm leaving. Also, you all suck. Bye." You don't have to impress them if you are leaving. What? Are they going to tell you you can't leave? Pfft!


----------



## brettfavre4life (Apr 20, 2012)

Regarding the part about being nervous to quit because you told them you weren't going to school, don't be. I did the same thing and nobody ever said anything to me. If you want, don't even tell them _why_ you're leaving - just make sure to put in your notice and be on your way. Heck, tell them the job is just too stressful (they have likely had tons of employees leave for that reason) and you're leaving to find other employment. They can't make you stay and they can't do anything crazy like refuse to give you your last paycheck.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

It's your choice as to whether or not to leave. The upside is that you have very little time left so it's not as though you're stuck in this job forever. If you look at it with a different perspective, knowing that you will only be there a very brief period, maybe that will help you through. It sounds like you're putting so much pressure on yourself. I want to let you know that by no means are you alone. I also deal with angry/mean customers on the regular and experience a sinking feeling (and rapid heartbeat) anytime the phone rings and it gives me a great amount of anxiety - like severe anxiety. Heck, anytime I have to use the phone period at work, my anxiety level skyrockets. I would wager you're so concerned with doing well that you're putting this unbearable amount of pressure on yourself and this causes the anxiety. You could try meditation and yoga. Although I've been slacking in those departments (which could be why my anxiety level has been very high lately), I do notice a difference, even if it's subtle, when I make them a priority in my life. I read somewhere today that anxiety may be triggered by lack of sleep, so there's an author who said to lie down, that this is key when it comes to overcoming anxiety. If you do wish to persevere, try not to bash yourself so much in your mind and breathe deeply before, during, and after calls. I also find listening to what the person is saying, and not focusing so much on what you're going to say, sometimes helps. Good luck and if you quit, it's OKAY. You could submit a professional resignation and if you don't feel like putting in two weeks, don't feel bad cutting out early. If you do put in the two weeks, great. What's done is done (as far as what occurred when you applied) so best to leave the past in the past. However, you're not trapped and they don't own you so you have the right to leave when you see fit. You're no prisoner and it's not the end of the world, whatever you decide.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Believe it are not there's a lot to learn here. You are dealing with people, this give you more life lessons than most people see. I do collections to, I don't like it either but I will not let someone get me angry and also yell at me. We all deserve respect don't let people get away with miss treating you. Look for another job.


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

I quit. I couldn't handle it. I have a fall back job but it's only 20 hours a week. I feel pathetic.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

You're not pathetic. It seems your intuition was telling you it wasn't the right situation for you and you needed to leave for peace of mind. You're obviously a motivated and conscientious given that you're so concerned about your work ability. The fact that you have another job lined up is a definite positive. Remember, when one door closes, another opens. You never know what opportunities can arise if you keep marching forward. So many people have left jobs that were incompatible with their interests/desires/personality/etc. It's often for the best. You are not alone in this. Once again, you're beating yourself up which is why you're in a rut. It's not the end of the world. You're alive and breathing, and that is one thing to be grateful for...go outside and enjoy nature, read, write, journal, watch a comedy movie, do something that has lifted your spirits in the past. You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't feel sorry this only a small thing. Some day you'll look back and laugh about this. I remember sweating this stuff when I was younger. You made decision there no wrong here. Hold your head up and enjoy the day. Not every job is met to be.


----------

